# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Футбол!  (да, опять, ну и что?)

## Matroskin Kot

Очень важная часть футбольной культуры -- это песни!  Аплодисменты и песнопения -- это то, чем верные болельщики ободряют и подгоняют свой клуб. 
Мне интересно, какие традиционные песни вы поете на футболе?  Если есть запись, то, пожалуйста, дай ссылку.

----------


## Lampada

Футбольный марш.   http://download.sovmusic.ru/m/football.mp3  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=football 
"_Всем известная мелодия, с которой начинаются все футбольные матчи в нашей стране.
Музыка: Матвей Блантер 
Исполняет: духовой оркестр 1950г."_

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Футбольный марш.   http://download.sovmusic.ru/m/football.mp3  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=football 
> "_Всем известная мелодия, с которой начинаются все футбольные матчи в нашей стране.
> Музыка: Матвей Блантер 
> Исполняет: духовой оркестр 1950г."_

 А люди действительно эту песнью поют, или она просто имеет исторический интерес? 
Особенно хочу ознакомиться с гимнами разных команд и с теми песнями, которые обычно поют на матчах в России. 
Оль, помоги!

----------


## BappaBa

> А люди действительно эту песнью поют, или она просто имеет исторический интерес?

 Не слышал чтоб ее пели, но музыка точно известна всем. Еще я с детства помню песню:
"Эй, вратарь, готовься к бою,
Часовым ты поставлен у ворот.
Ты представь, что за тобою
Полоса пограничная идет".   

> Особенно хочу ознакомиться с гимнами разных команд и с теми песнями, которые обычно поют на матчах в России.

 Про командные гимны я почти ничего не знаю, но _кричалки_ слышал. Типа такой:
"В России нет еще пока
Команды лучше Спартака!
Мос-ков-ский Спар-так!" хлоп-хлоп-хлоп-хлоп хлоп-хлоп
=)
На матчах сборной России часто поют: "Оле-оле-оле-оле! Россия вперед!" (может Лапада поможет ссылками на аудио)
Кстати, ты знаешь, что в российском футболе, когда болельщики требуют гола, кричат: "Шайбу! Шайбу!" =) Старинная традиция; говорят годов с 50-х.

----------


## Оля

> Если есть запись, то, пожалуйста, дайте ссылку.

  

> А люди действительно эту песню поют, или она просто представляет исторический интерес (имеет исторический смысл)? 
> Особенно хочу ознакомиться с гимнами разных команд и с теми песнями, которые обычно поют на матчах в России. 
> Оль, помоги!

 Я не знаток футбольной "культуры" и не настолько фанатка, чтобы петь песни на стадионе. Возможно, на Западе существует именно _культура_ боления, но мне не кажется, что она существует в России. Я, если честно, вообще не очень люблю футбольных болельщиков, особенно тех, кто живет только футболом, у кого почти ничего другого нет в жизни и кто круглые сутки просиживает в интернете на гостевых книгах футбольных команд, где все эти болельщики показывают свою "культуру" во всей красе. Даже если немного почитать, _что_ там пишут и _как_ там общаются, становится просто страшно. 
Насколько я знаю, среди футбольных кричалок в России немалую роль играет мат.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> Если есть запись, то, пожалуйста, дайте ссылку.

  

> А люди действительно эту песню поют, или она просто представляет исторический интерес (имеет исторический смысл)? 
> Особенно хочу ознакомиться с гимнами разных команд и с теми песнями, которые обычно поют на матчах в России. 
> Оль, помоги!

 Я не знаток футбольной "культуры" и не настолько фанатка, чтобы петь песни на стадионе. Возможно, на Западе существует именно _культура_ боления, но мне не кажется, что она существует в России. Я, если честно, вообще не очень люблю футбольных болельщиков, особенно тех, кто живет только футболом, у кого почти ничего другого нет в жизни и кто круглые сутки просиживает в интернете на гостевых книгах футбольных команд, где все эти болельщики показывают свою "культуру" во всей красе. Даже если немного почитать, _что_ там пишут и _как_ там общаются, становится просто страшно. 
Насколько я знаю, среди футбольных кричалок в России немалую роль играет мат.[/quote:1a7smoay] 
Ну да, это же некультурно.  Я не использую мат ни в своей речи ни в кричалках на стадионе.  Не читаю это если есть выбор, поэтому не знаю об этом виде болнения.   
Правда, что мат иногда (или чаще) это часть футбольной "культуры" и это, до какой-то степени, меня заставляет чувствовать не по себе.  Я все же кричу и пою, но заменяю плохие слова с более приличными вариантами.   
Я пою потому, что это весело и мне кажется что я участвую в победе, хотя бы немножка.  Также, я люблю единодушие (слово ли это?), и когда весь стадион поет вместе... ну, просто класс! 
Это не занимает много времени в жизни (я ведь порядочный кот -- "экономить буду").  Матчы бывают раза 4-5 в месяц.  И, в данный момент, я побольше об этом думаю потому, что хочу сочинить местному клубу (Wizards) песнь.   
Ребята из Архентины, приходившие на матч однажды, заставляли нас стыдиться из-за того, что у нас былы скучноватые кричалки и песни.  Они --болельщики "Boca Juniors" и пели замечательные песни.  Хочу сочинить что-то ближе к этому, чем что у нас сейчас.

----------


## Vadim84

And to illustrate Olya's remarks about the cultural development of some Russian football fans, here's one I've heard: 
"Интер" параша, победа будет наша!   ::

----------


## Leof

> Ну да, это же не_культурно.  Я не использую мат ни в своей речи, ни в кричалках на стадионе.  Не читаю это, если есть выбор, поэтому не знаю об этом виде боления.   
> Правда, что мат иногда (или чаще) это часть футбольной "культуры" и это_до какой-то степени_меня заставляет чувствовать не по себе.  Я все же кричу и пою, но заменяю плохие слова_более приличными вариантами (на более приличные варианты).   
> Я пою потому, что это весело, и мне кажется, что я участвую в победе, хотя бы немножко.  Также_ я люблю единодушие (то ли это слово?), и когда весь стадион поет вместе... ну, просто класс! 
> Это не занимает много времени в жизни (я ведь порядочный кот -- "экономить буду").  Матчи бывают  4-5 раз в месяц.  И_в данный момент_я много об этом думаю потому, что хочу сочинить местному клубу (Wizards) песню.   
> Ребята из Аргентины, пришедшие однажды на матч, заставили нас стыдиться из-за того, что у нас были скучноватые кричалки и песни.  Они --болельщики "Boca Juniors" и пели замечательные песни.  Хочу сочинить что-то ближе к этому, чем то, что у нас сейчас.

----------


## Оля

> Ну да, это же некультурно (слитно). 
> Правда, что мат иногда (или чаще) - это часть футбольной "культуры", и это_ до какой-то степени_ меня заставляет чувствовать не по себе. "Чувствовать не по себе" - неправильно. Или "_я чувствую себя не в своей тарелке_", или "_мне не по себе_", "_мне становится не по себе_".

  

> "Интер" параша, победа будет наша!

 Это еще самое мягкое и невинное, что можно вспомнить...

----------


## Vadim84

> Ну да, это же *некультурно*

 "Некультурно" здесь пишется слитно.  

> И_в данный момент_я много об этом думаю*,* потому_что хочу сочинить местному клубу (Wizards) песню.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> And to illustrate Olya's remarks about the cultural development of some Russian football fans, here's one I've heard: 
> "Интер" параша, победа будет наша!

 Я должен признаться, что это довольно смешно, хотя и есть не самое вежливое высказывание.    ::   
Еще стараюсь понять "шайбу!"... не получается   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Еще стараюсь понять "шайбу!"... не получается

 "Привычный клич отечественных болельщиков «Шайбу! Шайбу!» своим рождением обязан Борису Майорову. Патриарх футбольного «Спартака» Николай Старостин однажды настоял на появлении уже увенчанного славой хоккеиста на острие спартаковской футбольной атаки. И болельщики отреагировали мгновенно. Борис Майоров в футболе не задержался, а «Шайбу! Шайбу!» кричат уже 40 лет."  http://www.sovsport.ru/gazeta/default.asp?id=143330

----------


## Rtyom

При цитате кавычки-ёлочки должны снаружи стоять, а кавычки-лапки внутри.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... И болельщики отреагировали мгновенно. Борис Майоров в футболе не задержался, а «Шайбу! Шайбу!» кричат уже 40 лет."

 For those who are still puzzled: шайба - hockey puck, «Шайбу! Шайбу!» - a traditional way of cheering up the hockey players, demanding for the goal.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> При цитате кавычки-ёлочки должны снаружи стоять, а кавычки-лапки внутри.

 Откуда такие "правила"?   ::  Из программирования? В русском языке существуют только такие кавычки - «», а "" могут использоваться только при рукописном письме, причем одна должна быть нижней, а другая - верхней. 
Все прочее - вредное влияние английского языка и компьютерной клавиатуры (как и точка внутри кавычек, *BappaBa*  ::  ).

----------


## Оля

Кто-нибудь смотрел сегодня прямой эфир с Хиддинком? Как Вы оцениваете работу человека, который переводил то, что говорил Хиддинк? У меня такое ощущение, что если бы его вообще не было, я бы и то больше поняла.

----------


## Scrabus

Смотрел). Мягко говоря, переводил очень приблизительно, а некоторые моменты перевода вообще не понял.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Завтра узнаем что сделает российская комманда в ответ на поражение, которое она потерпела в Англии. 
Россия пр. Англии II -- 17 Окт, 2007 
Есть у вас предсказания? 
Я думаю что Россия победит 2:1.  Очень тяжело одержать победу над Россией *в* России.  К тому же, искуственная поверхность не даст англичанам передавать мяч друг другу как им привычно. 
Руни выздоровил и будет играть, но он Майкалу Оуену мешает, на мой взгляд, а Оуен -- лучший страйкер.  Посмотрим как будут вместе играть. 
Что скажете?

----------


## Leof

> Завтра узнаем, что сделает российская команда в ответ на поражение, которое она потерпела в Англии. 
> Россия пр. Англии II -- 17 Окт, 2007 
> Есть у вас предсказания (предположения\какой результат вы предсказываете?)? 
> Я думаю, что Россия победит 2:1.  Очень тяжело одержать победу над Россией *в* России.  К тому же_ искусственная поверхность не даст англичанам передавать мяч друг другу, как им привычно. 
> Руни выздоровел и будет играть, но он Майклу Оуэну мешает, на мой взгляд, а Оуэн -- лучший страйкер.  Посмотрим, как будут вместе играть. 
> Что скажете?

----------


## Scrabus

> Завтра узнаем, что сделает российская команда в ответ на поражение, которое она потерпела в Англии. 
> Россия пр. Англии II -- 17 Окт, 2007 
> Есть ли у вас прогнозы? 
> Я думаю, что Россия победит 2:1.  Очень тяжело одержать победу над Россией *в* России.  К тому же_ искусственная поверхность(проще говоря, синтетика) не даст англичанам возможность передавать(или пасовать) мяч друг другу так, как им привычно. 
> Руни выздоровел и будет играть, но он мешает Майклу Оуэну , на мой взгляд, а Оуэн - лучший нападающий/бомбардир команды.  Посмотрим как они будут вместе играть. 
> Что скажете?

 Скажу, что буду болеть за наших и надеюсь, что они постараются). Уж могу заверить, наши ребята тоже далеко не фанаты такой погоды и поля, так что если им и будет проще, то ненамного. 
Кстати, откуда миф о том, что все русские холодоустойчивые? Он далёк от правды, есть и теплолюбивые экземпляры). Я один из них, с трудом перевариваю местные холода  :P . 
В любом случае, сборной остаётся только обыгрывать англичан, другого пути попасть в финальную сетку у её нет. Прогнозы давать не буду, не благородное это дело.

----------


## Юрка

> Россия пр. Англии II -- 17 Окт, 2007
> Есть у вас предсказания?
> Я думаю что Россия победит 2:1.

 0:2 наши проиграют.

----------


## BappaBa

*В Москве избиты болельщики английской сборной по футболу* 
Шестеро подданных Великобритании, приехавших на футбольный матч Россия - Англия, были сильно избиты в ночь на среду в центре Москвы.
Как сообщили "Интерфаксу" источники в правоохранительных органах столицы, четверо англичан были избиты неизвестными в подземном переходе метро "ВДНХ", когда они направлялись к гостинице "Космос". Они были доставлены в Боткинскую больницу в 4.40.
Еще один англичанин 33-х лет был сильно избит у дома №1 по Новому Арбату (у ресторана "Прага") и также доставлен в Боткинскую больницу в 3.50 с диагнозом "закрытая черепно-мозговая травма", "отек головного мозга" и "ушиб поясничной области". По подозрению в избиении этого болельщика задержан 25-летний москвич, сообщили источники.
Также в ночь на среду в 3.55 у дома 24 на Большой Лубянке из кафе "Скромное обаяние буржуазии" в дежурную часть милиции был доставлен 30-летний англичанин с гематомой левой пароорбитальной области и колотой раной скулы, в состоянии алкогольного опьянения. По его словам, он получил травму в кафе.
В настоящее время милиция предпринимает меры для поиска преступников. Пострадавшим оказывается медицинская помощь.  http://www.rambler.ru/news/events/in...541928082.html 
Ненавижу современных футбольных фанов из любой страны, они все оголтелые. Лучше буду смотреть рэгби.

----------


## xRoosterx

Скажите, как долго Аленичев играл?

----------


## BappaBa

> Скажите, как долго Аленичев играл?

 http://www.alenichev.info/

----------


## xRoosterx

Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> искуственная поверхность

 Обычно говорят "искуственное _покрытие_". Или "синтетика". 
Я хочу, чтобы наши победили, но мало в это верю.   ::    

> Ненавижу современных футбольных фанов из любой страны, они все оголтелые. Лучше буду смотреть рэгби.

 А я ненавижу современных футбольных фанов и... рэгби.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> А я ненавижу современных футбольных фанов и... рэгби.

 О! А рэгби то тебе чем не угодило? =)

----------


## Оля

> О! А рэгби то тебе чем не угодило? =)

 Да просто не люблю и всё... Неинтересно. Я еще и хоккей терпеть не могу, и многие другие виды спорта. Особенно не люблю, когда их по телеку показывают вместо футбола или тенниса.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  О! А рэгби то тебе чем не угодило? =)   Да просто не люблю и всё... Неинтересно. Я еще и хоккей терпеть не могу, и многие другие виды спорта. Особенно не люблю, когда их по телеку показывают вместо футбола или тенниса.

 Я тоже раньше совсем не интересовался, но в этом году на канале Спорт рэгби начал комментировать Алексей Попов (который раньше вел репортажи с Ф-1). У него талант, смотреть стало жутко интересно. =)

----------


## Scrabus

Посмотрел тут несколько матчей с этим регби, посмеялся немного на этих бодающихся мужиков    ::  . Других эмоций не испытал, долго смотреть это невозможно   ::  . Вот нормальный футбол другое дело _). 
P.S. Фанатов в топку, даёшь цивилизованное боление!

----------


## gRomoZeka

А мне нравится и рэгби, и американский футбол. Обыкновенный футбол могу смотреть только в компании, иначе скучно.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

*Еще одно нападение совершено на английских фанатов* 
В Москве на Новом Арбате совершено еще одно нападение на английских футбольных болельщиков. Около 10 минут назад на один из баров, где сидели болельщики, среди которых были женщины, напала группа российских фанатов численностью около 20 человек.
После этого произошло второе нападение более внушительной группы фанатов. В ходе драки использовались кружки, стулья и столы. Несколько англичан получили множественные порезы лица. У нападавших отсутствовала всякая символика, поэтому определить их принадлежность к определенным клубам невозможно. Сотрудники милиции никак не среагировали на происшествие, и нападавшие скрылись.  http://www.rambler.ru/news/events/crime/541969263.html

----------


## BappaBa

> позор
> странно, что эти ублюдки не понимают самых простых вещей. А главное то, что они страну позорят.

 Здесь я не согласен. И наши и английские фаны одного поля ягоды. Жалко, если под раздачу попали нормальные люди.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> странно, что эти ублюдки не понимают самых простых вещей. А главное то, что они страну позорят.

 Совершенно согласна. Честное слово, мне стыдно перед английскими болельщиками, не самое приятное впечатление останется у них после поездки в Россию.   ::   
Правда, я не уверена, что эти молодчики были футбольными фанатами. Те, как правило, не стесняются "рекламировать" свой клуб такими "акциями". А здесь, по-моему, какие-то гопники постарались, которые мнят себя патриотами.

----------


## Leof

Я тоже согласен с тем, что это просто беспредел.
Ладно бы, собрались бы люди с общими интересами - и пусть бы себе молотили друг дружку. А тут просто разбойничье нападение. Просто шайка подонков. 
Вспоминается, как в Германии боялись английских хулиганов, которые славятся своей агрессивностью.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Здесь я не согласен. И наши и английские фаны одного поля ягоды. Жалко, если под раздачу попали нормальные люди.

 Я именно это и имею ввиду ,что наверняка нормальные люди пострадали. 20 человек - это не случайная встреча. Для этих подонков любой иностранец объект для битья. Как кавказцы для скинхедов.

----------


## Leof

ну, вот. Уже два гола забили (я сосчитал, сколько раз мама на кухне кричала Ура!).

----------


## Leof

Ну вот и оправдался Котовий прогноз!
Поздравляю всех болельщиков и нас с ними заодно.

----------


## Scrabus

Урррааа Англия повержена! Кот молодец  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Уря!!! 2:1!!! Шансы попасть на Европу остаются! =)

----------


## Оля

> Я думаю что Россия победит 2:1.

 Матроскин!!!!!!!!! Котик!!! Ты гений!!!   ::   ::   ::  
ОАУААЫУУРРРААААААААААААААААААААААА! 
Я давно ТАК не кричала (как во время нашего второго забитого гола)!!  ::

----------


## Leof

Чёрт, Оля, оглушила совсем!  ::           
УРРА!

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> Я думаю, что Россия победит 2:1.

 Матроскин!!!!!!!!! Котик!!! Ты гений!!!   ::   ::   ::  
ОАУААЫУУРРРААААААААААААААААААААААА! 
Я давно ТАК не кричала!!  :: [/quote:1jfsc4dt] 
Спасибо всем!  
А я еще крестиком вышивать умею... и на машинке...    ::   
Если честно, вначале мне было грустно из-за результата.  Не взирая на мой прогноз, мне было плохо видеть то, как мои "львы" проиграли.  Но когда я читал о вашой радости и слышал ваше "ура!" -- я стал вместе с вами улыбаться.  Это ведь игра, правда? 
Я рад за вас!  Поздравляю!

----------


## Оля

> Если честно, вначале мне было грустно из-за результата.  Невзирая на мой прогноз, мне было грустно видеть _, как мои "львы" проиграли.  Но когда я читал о вашей радости и слышал ваше "ура!" -- я стал вместе с вами улыбаться.  Это ведь игра, правда? 
> Я рад за вас!  Поздравляю!

 Нам тоже _вначале_ было грустно из-за результата.   ::  
Спасибо, Матроскин!

----------


## Basil77

Матроскин, не пробовал на тотализаторе играть? С таким то талантом!  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=143296&tid=49633

----------


## BappaBa

*Футбольные хулиганы: британский экспорт в Россию*  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/russia ... 047232.stm

----------


## BappaBa

Красавчеги =)

----------


## Leof

Даа, легко узнать иностранца: 
узбек носит тюбетейку, индус - чалму, а англичанин - шапку ушанку со звёздочкой  :P

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Оль, кажется, у нас общий враг на этой недели: Абердин. 
Твой Локо играет против них сегодня, а мой Хартс -- в воскресенье. Я не против если хочешь их порозить так сильно, чтобы они пали в унынье перед нашей игрой с ними.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Оль, кажется, у нас общий враг на этой неделе: Абердин. 
> Твой Локо играет против них сегодня, а мой Хартс -- в воскресенье. Я не против*,* если вы захотите их поразить настолько, чтобы они впали в уныние перед нашей игрой с ними.

 Договорились, попробуем.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Договорились, попробуем.

 Спасибо, мы будем благодарны.  ::  
1:1 после первой половины. (Как сказать это лучше?)

----------


## BappaBa

> 1:1 после первой половины. (Как сказать это лучше?)

 После первого тайма ничья 1:1.

----------


## Оля

> 1:1 после первой половины. (Как сказать это лучше?)

 Так тоже вполне нормально.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Игра подошла к концу и она ничья -- 1:1. Локо хорошо играл, и результат наверное значит, что Абердин не пройдет групповой этап.  Что касается Локо, я не знаю.

----------


## Оля

> Игра подошла к концу и она закончилась вничью (or: , и результат - ничья) -- 1:1. Локо хорошо играл, и результат наверное значит, что Абердин не пройдет групповой этап.  Что касается Локо, я не знаю.

 "Локо хорошо играл"?...   ::   
Знаешь, Локо уже давно не играет хорошо....   ::   ::

----------


## Zaya

> С таким-то талантом!

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> "Локо хорошо играл"?...    
> Знаешь, Локо уже давно не играет хорошо....

 Разве даже плохая команда время от времени не играет хорошо? Локо - далеко не плохая команда. 
Оль, хотел вас поблагодарить за помощь. Хартс победил Абердин 4:1! Не знаю, что вы делали, но это было о-о-о-очень эффективно.   ::   
Я слышал, что вы уволили тренера. Надеюсь, что это все получится у вас. Иногда такие изменения нужны. Кого вы хотите нанять? Мартин Ёл свободен!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Локо - далеко не плохая команда.

 Это да, но в Шотландии мы играли плохо, по крайней мере, далеко не на своем уровне...   

> Я слышал, что вы уволили тренера. Надеюсь, что теперь все получится у вас. Иногда такие изменения нужны.

 Да, это наконец-то случилось!   ::  Это "изменение" было нужно весь сезон.   ::  Зато в конце чемпионата у нас радость - его уволили, у болельщиков всё-таки есть повод напиться!   ::     

> Кого вы хотите нанять? Мартин Ёл свободен!

 Большинство болельщиков Локо мечтают о Моуриньо!   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Большинство болельщиков Локо мечтают о Моуриньо!

 Кто не мечтает о нем? Он же "The Special One"!  ::  
Болельщики Челси очень скучают по нему.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Кстати... кто стал чемпионом в этом году в России???   ::   ::   ::   
ЗЕНИТ!!! УРА! К всему благодаря норвежский защитник Хаген!!!   ::   ::  (даже если он давно не сыграл матч   ::   ::  ) 
Ура! Зенит!

----------


## Rtyom

Кавычки, друзья, кавычки...   ::

----------


## Lampada

Израиль-Россия 2-1 http://www.soccer.ru/news/45216.shtml

----------


## net surfer

*Lampada*, a где соответствующий "смайл"?   ::

----------


## Оля

...

----------


## Lampada

> *Lampada*, a где соответствующий "смайл"?

 Да, хотела поставить удивляющийся смайлик, но потом постеснялась, так как почти ничего не знаю о том, что происходит в современном футболе.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by net surfer  *Lampada*, a где соответствующий "смайл"?     Да, хотела поставить удивляющийся смайлик, но потом постеснялась, так как почти ничего не знаю о том, что происходит в современном футболе.

 Там происходят договорные игры!

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Израиль-Россия 2-1 http://www.soccer.ru/news/45216.shtml

 Я в шоке. Этого я абсолютно не ожидал.  
Это еще не все для России поскольку они точно победят Андорру, а если Англия проиграет против Croatia, то смогут проидти. Не унывайте! 
Будет интересно!

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  ... что происходит в современном футболе.   Там происходят договорные игры!

  Договариваются кто кому больше денег заплатит?  Интересно, сколько Абрамович израильтянам наобещал?   ::  http://www.moscor.ru/literatura/abramov ... et_stavki/ 
Вот ещё смешная статья: "Евреи oпять влезли не в свoё делo..."   ::  http://israelfootball.com/news.php?type=5&id=716 
Им не нужна была эта победа?  "...Пoчему в кoтoрый уже рaз нaшa сбoрнaя сoвершaет пoдвиги прoстo тaк, безo всякoй для себя пoльзы, выгoды, без цели? Пoчему в мoменты, кoгдa действительнo нaдo, чтo нaзывaется, умереть нa пoле, чтoбы пoдняться нa ступеньку выше тoгo урoвня, нa кoтoрoм мы нaхoдимся сейчaс, всегдa следует рaзoчaрoвaние?..."  http://israelfootball.com/news.php?type=5&id=718

----------


## Оля

> Это еще не все для России, поскольку они точно победят Андорру, а если Англия проиграет Хорватии, то Россия сможет пройти (выйти из группы). Не унывайте!

 Англия не проиграет немотивированной Хорватии у себя дома. Это нереально.
Если б мы хотя бы вничью сыграли... Тогда можно было бы надеяться на ничью Англии с Хорватией. А сейчас всё, шансов нет.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Англия не проиграет немотивированной Хорватии у себя дома. Это нереально.
> Если б мы хотя бы вничью сыграли... Тогда можно было бы надеяться на ничью Англии с Хорватией. А сейчас всё, шансов нет.

 Правда, что шансов мало. Но надежда умирает последной. Я, например, недавно думал, что шансов нет для Англии. Вот почему они играют матчи на самом деле, а не просто воображают кто "должен" выиграть. К сожелению, в этом году вполне возможно, что Англия может проиграть -- даже дома против немотивированной команды.

----------


## Оля

> К сожалению, в этом году вполне возможно, что Англия может проиграть -- даже дома против немотивированной команды.

 Спасибо, Котик, ты прямо вселяешь надежду.   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Правда, что шансов мало. Но надежда умирает последной. Я, например, недавно думал, что шансов нет для Англии. Вот почему они играют матчи на самом деле, а не просто воображают кто "должен" выиграть. К сожалению, в этом году вполне возможно, что Англия может проиграть -- даже дома против немотивированной команды.

 А зря не думал. Это было очень вероятно, если бы конечно этот матч не был сдан израильтянами... Россия уже порядочное время не может выиграть у Израиля. Лично я даже и не помню, когда наши последний раз у него выигрывали. А учитывая, что Израиль практически не проигрывает на своём родном поле последние годы + кучу призов от англичан + общую нестабильность нашей команды(могут героически выиграть у Франции/Англии...(подставляем любого гранда и потом так же запросто проиграть той же Андорре и это не будет выглядеть странным). Всё это вместе делало шансы на победу России не такими и большими. Это просто в Англии пессимисты какие-то были, видимо особенности русских не знали).  Выиграть у гранда, чтобы потом проиграть хз кому)). Russian style ftw  :P

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> А зря не думал.

 Ты прав. Теперь я думаю.  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Неужели, я все это предсказал?   ::   
После первой половины:
Хорватия 2
Англия 0 
Ну, давайте Львы!

----------


## Scrabus

ДДДДДДДДДДДДДАААААААААААА  ААААААААААААААААААААА УУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРАААААААААААААААА РРРРРООООООООООССССССССССССССИ  ИИИИИИИИИИИЯЯЯЯ на ЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕВВВВВВВВВВВВВ  ВВВВРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРООООООООООООООООООООО ДДДДДДДДДДДДДДДДДАААААААА  ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  ААААААААААААААААААААААА!

----------


## Оля

Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ Спасибо ХОРВАТИЯ

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Все. Англия проиграла. 
Хорватия 3
Англия 2 
Им надо было всего лишь играть вничью.   ::   
Время подошло уволить Мкларена. По крайне мере можно назвать это хорошим результатом. 
Вас поздравляю, Россия. Если не мы, я рад, что вы вышли из группы. Я за Россию в 2008.

----------


## Scrabus

Спасибо Кот  ::  . Единственное что, России надо что-то делать с игрой. Если наши парни будут играть на ЕВРО так же, так они это делали с Андоррой, не избежать им по пятку мячей от каждого соперника. Вообщем, работать им ещё и работать, сегодня они выглядели уставшими и измотанными.

----------


## Lampada

С сайта болельщиков Спартака  http://spartak.msk.ru/gb.sema?a=search&type=uid&q=21286 : 
"На небе солнце пряталось за тучи, 
закат спустился, мрачен и кровав, 
и мужики, поправивши онучи 
и лапти хорошо зашнуровав,  
пошли на поле. "Хули трали-вали 
про пресловутый разводить вопрос, 
скажу одно - они Христа распяли," - 
на установке тренер произнёс.  
И наша рать была готова к драке, 
плечом к плечу и страху вопреки - 
обычнейшие русские каряки, 
расейские простые семаки.  
Они глядели на врага, как волки, 
и фронтовые принявши сто грамм 
они не рвали на груди футболки 
из уваженья только к спонсорам.  
А против них в предчувствии кончины 
двумя руками прикрывая пах, 
толпилися носатые мужчины 
на кривоватых тоненьких ногах.  
И вот свисток раздался будто выстрел, 
ура гремело, развевался флаг. 
И полетели наземь сионисты 
под канонадой фланговых атак.  
А наши пёрли, наши били с лёту, 
пейсатым, было ясно, не спастись. 
Но мяч не шёл в еврейские ворота, 
что есть, в натуре, антисемитизьм.  
И карамболем били и дуплетом, 
но кожаный снаряд поднялся над 
травою и случайным рикошетом, 
спланированном в бункерах Моссад  
влетел к нам в сетку. Зрители примолкли. 
Наш капитан утер вспотевший лоб. 
А в ложе-ВИП размахивал ермолкой 
какой-то неизвестный долбоёб. 
..................................................  ­... 
..................................................  ­... 
..................................................  ­...  
Луна светила городам и сёлам, 
ярился тренер, мрачен и пунцов. 
И протокол сионских мудрецов 
опять совпал с судейским протоколом.  
(c) http://www.livejournal.com/users/labas/160790.html  "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80p_XM619DE  *Невозможное возможно* 
Я знаю точно: невозможное возможно 
Сойти с ума, влюбиться так неосторожно 
Найти тебя, не отпускать ни днём ни ночью 
Всё невозможное возможно - знаю точно  
А где тебя искать 
Прошу ты мне ответь 
В какие города 
Мне за тобой лететь 
Я готов на край земли 
Я всё должен объяснить 
Пойми, что без тебя 
Я не умею жить  
Я знаю точно: невозможное возможно 
Сойти с ума, влюбиться так неосторожно 
Найти тебя, не отпускать ни днём ни ночью 
Всё невозможное возможно - знаю точно  
Всё готов делить 
С тобой я пополам 
Ты только мне поверь 
Я сделал выбор сам 
Дай же мне последний шанс 
Я всё должен объяснить 
Пойми что без тебя 
Я не умею жить  
Я знаю точно: невозможное возможно 
Сойти с ума, влюбиться так неосторожно 
Найти тебя, не отпускать ни днём ни ночью 
Всё невозможное возможно - знаю точно

----------


## Rtyom

При чём тут футбол?   ::

----------


## Оля

Нет, правда, давайте в этой теме футбол только _обсуждать_...   ::   А?   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> При чём тут футбол?

 До конца досмотрел?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  При чём тут футбол?     До конца досмотрел?

 Что именно?   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Что именно?

 Ты ссылку Лампады комментировал? Там в конце клипа про футбол. =)

----------


## net surfer

<<russkoe_pole: Кому теперь кого надо обыграть, чтобы сборная России стала чемпионом Европы???>>

----------


## Lampada

> <<russkoe_pole: Кому теперь кого надо обыграть, чтобы сборная России стала чемпионом Европы???>>

  
"_Счастливые фанаты буквально взяли в осаду посольство Хорватии в Москве. Россияне не устают благодарить сборную Хорватии за победу над Англией, которая подарила России путёвку на Евро-2008._ ..."   http://news.ntv.ru/121208/

----------


## Юрка

А почему нет сборной Великобритании по футболу, а есть сборные Уэльса, Шотландии, Англии?..

----------


## Rtyom

Политика.

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка  А почему нет сборной Великобритании по футболу, а есть сборные Уэльса, Шотландии, Англии?..   A была когда-нибудь сборная СНГ по футболу?
> Или сборная Бенелюкса?

 А почему тогда по лёгкой атлетике есть сборная GB?

----------


## Leof

Ну, футбол - национальное достояние. Четыре гордых нации... Наверное, иначе быть не могло.

----------


## Lampada

В минувшие выходные в ЮАР состоялась жеребьевка отборочного турнира Чемпионата мира-2010. 
По общему мнению для сборной России она оказалась не самой ужасной, но шансы занять первое место у подопечных Гуса Хиддинка довольно призрачные. Главным фаворитом в четвертой группе будет сборная Германии, трижды выигрывавшая чемпионат мира.  *Группа 4*
Германия
Россия
Финляндия
Уэльс
Азербайджан
Лихтенштейн  *Две путевки на шестерых*
Расписание будущего турнира будет ориентировочно составлено в феврале 2008 года, когда представители всех сборных из нашей группе встретятся во Франкфурте. Команды сыграют друг с другом дома и в гостях по круговой системе. Первые матчи состоятся осенью 2008 года. Автоматически путевку на чемпионат мира получит только сборная, занявшая первое место в группе. Восемь из девяти лучших команд, финишировавших вторыми, будут разделены на четыре пары и оспорят оставшиеся вакансии в стыковых матчах.  *Рейтинг-лист сборных команд  по версии ФИФА*
1. Аргентина
2. Бразилия
3. Италия
4. Испания
5. Германия
6. Чехия
7. Франция
8. Португалия 
9. Нидерланды
10. Хорватия
... 22. Россия
... 36. Финляндия
... 58. Уэльс
... 118. Азербайджан
... 123. Лихтенштейн  *Корзины к бою готовы*
2 декабря российских болельщиков ждет не менее волнующая жеребьевка. В Люцерне определится состав групп чемпионата Европы, который пройдет в июне будущего года в Австрии и Швейцарии. 16 команд разбиты на четыре корзины согласно рейтингу, составляемому УЕФА. Хозяева турнира, а также действующие чемпионы Европы и лучшая команда рейтинга, которой является сборная Голландии, будут сеяными в своей группе. Уже известно, что Швейцария попадет в группу А, а Австрия — в группу В.  *Куда укатят шар*
Жеребьевка начнется с первой корзины, чтобы заполнить первые позиции во всех группах. Первый шар будет вынут из первой корзины, чтобы определить имя первой команды в группе С. Затем из первой корзины будет вынут второй шар, который определит, какая сборная возглавит группу D. Жеребьевка продолжится четвертой корзиной, затем третьей, а завершится второй корзиной. 
Первый мяч из четвертой корзины пойдет в группу А. Чтобы определить позицию команды внутри группы, при жребии также будут тянуть шар из корзины А (позиции А2, А3 и А4). Следующая команда из четвертой корзины отправится в группу В. Для того чтобы определить позицию команды в квартете, будет использоваться корзина В (позиции В2, В3 и В4). Та же процедура повторится в группах С и D, пока все шары из четвертой корзины не будут распределены по группам. Затем таким же образом будут распределены шары из третьей и второй корзин.  *Посев для жеребьевки Евро-2008* *Корзина	Команда	Коэффициент*
1	Швейцария	1,800
1	Австрия	1,500
1	Греция	2,167
1	Нидерланды	2,417
2	Хорватия	2,409
2	Италия	2,364
2	Чехия	2,333
2	Швеция	2,273
3	Румыния	2,250
3	Германия	2,250
3	Португалия	2,192
3	Испания	2,182
4	Польша	2,167
4	Франция	2,091
4	Турция	1,958
4	Россия	1,958 
Источник: "РГ-Неделя", 29.11.07

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> В минувшие выходные в ЮАР состоялась жеребьевка отборочного турнира Чемпионата мира-2010. 
> По общему мнению для сборной России она оказалась не самой ужасной, но шансы занять первое место у подопечных Гуса Хиддинка довольно призрачные. Главным фаворитом в четвертой группе будет сборная Германии, трижды выигрывавшая чемпионат мира.  *Группа 4*
> Германия
> Россия
> Финляндия
> Уэльс
> Азербайджан
> Лихтенштейн

 Спасиба, Лампада.
Зря автор беспокоится о занятии первого места -- его не надо. Все равно Россия выдет из группы, хоть занявшая второе место, поскольку остальные сборные вообще не угрозят. Азербайджан? Умоляю! 
Самый большой ужас ждет Англию в шестой группе: *Хорватия*
Англия
Украина
Белорусь
Казахстан
Андорра 
Что же такое? Опять Хорватия! Кто-то в ФИФА действительно имеет чувство юмора.   ::   Ничего, это даст нам шанс отомстить им за Евро2008.   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Спасибо, Лампада.
> Зря автор беспокоится о занятии первого места, его не надо(оно не нужно better). Все равно Россия выйдет из группы, хоть даже заняв второе место, поскольку остальные сборные вообще не угрожают. Азербайджан? Умоляю!

 Не Азербайджан, Кот, а Уэльс и Финляндия). Зная нашу сборную по футболу вполне допускаю, что они вполне могут упустить второе место одной из этих сборных. Уж больно она нестабильна.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Спасибо, Лампада.

 ОФФ
Это эпидемия. Вслед за "по-русский".   ::

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Originally Posted by Scrabus        Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Спасибо, Лампада.      ОФФ
> Это эпидемия. Вслед за "по-русский".

 Это не эпидемия. Это почти эпидемия.  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by Scrabus        Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Спасибо, Лампада.      ОФФ
> Это эпидемия. Вслед за "по-русский".     Это не эпидемия. Это почти эпидемия.

 Пофиг.

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Originally Posted by strawberryfynch        Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by Scrabus        Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Спасибо, Лампада.      ОФФ
> Это эпидемия. Вслед за "по-русский".     Это не эпидемия. Это почти эпидемия.    Пофиг.

 Что?

----------


## Zaya

Почти или не почти.

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Почти или не почти.

 ooooooooo.... that makes sense!  ::

----------


## Scrabus

пофих/пофиг = без разницы  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Фсем ат миня спасиба по-русский  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Почти или не почти.   ooooooooo.... that makes sense!

 Да и то тоже.   ::   *Scrabus*, ага, точно.   ::

----------

